# can anyone reccomend some cat5 cabling or will any do ?



## mullered07 (May 27, 2008)

ok im fed up of my wireless connection now, i only got it cause i was going to be putting my pc in another room but that hasnt happenend, anyway im looking to go wired again and am looking for some cat5 cabling (thats right aint it ? router>pc?) 

can anyone reccomend some or is it all basically the same ? surely there are some with better/more reliable connectors etc ?


----------



## mullered07 (May 27, 2008)

oh btw i have onboard realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCIE Gigabit Ethernet NIC/ Ndis 6.0 and netgear router, cant think of model


----------



## Silverel (May 27, 2008)

cat6?

Cables are cables as far as I've ever used. Unless they're damaged, they all run at the same standard that is cat5.


----------



## mullered07 (May 27, 2008)

Silverel said:


> cat6?



what u mean cat 6? thats what i need or.....


----------



## Wile E (May 27, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> ok im fed up of my wireless connection now, i only got it cause i was going to be putting my pc in another room but that hasnt happenend, anyway im looking to go wired again and am looking for some cat5 cabling (thats right aint it ? router>pc?)
> 
> can anyone reccomend some or is it all basically the same ? surely there are some with better/more reliable connectors etc ?


Nah, it's all basically the same. Just get whatever CAT5e or CAT6 cable you want.


----------



## Silverel (May 27, 2008)

Cat5e and Cat6 is for Gigabit connections 10/100/1000.

http://compnetworking.about.com/od/cat5cables/l/bldef_cat6.htm


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2008)

I have Rosewill network cables. They are cat6. I have the 50ft, 25ft and 3ft variants and they all work very well.


----------



## mullered07 (May 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nah, it's all basically the same. Just get whatever CAT5e or CAT6 cable you want.



well i thought that (the cheaper the better ffs lol its only cable right ? ) until i read this one starred review on dabs for a cheap 10m cat5 cable 





> Connectors have no boots or strain relief and are of poor quality


----------



## mullered07 (May 27, 2008)

so just any old cat5/cat6 cable will be fine for router> PC ?


----------



## Wile E (May 27, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> well i thought that (the cheaper the better ffs lol its only cable right ? ) until i read this one starred review on dabs for a cheap 10m cat5 cable



As long as the connector stays in the port and works, who really cares?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2008)

The only thing about Cat5 and Cat 6 is the fact that Cat 5 was the cables that came out when Ethernet was first made... Cat 6 is the next gen of the cables. They are most of the time made with 23 gage wire for better cross talk and data transfer...
Like Wile E says, Cat Cables are cat cables... I don't see a reason to go with Cat 6 cables.. My father would say its not a need. And he does the networking for power plants... In the time he's used Both cables, he says that he hasn't seen a difference in them. So, go cat5 and you should be good.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The only thing about Cat5 and Cat 6 is the fact that Cat 5 was the cables that came out when Ethernet was first made... Cat 6 is the next gen of the cables. They are most of the time made with 23 gage wire for better cross talk and data transfer...
> Like Wile E says, Cat Cables are cat cables... I don't see a reason to go with Cat 6 cables.. My father would say its not a need. And he does the networking for power plants... In the time he's used Both cables, he says that he hasn't seen a difference in them. So, go cat5 and you should be good.


CAT5e is upgraded from the original CAT5, so it's a little different. But both 5e and 6 are capable of 1Gb transfers on a small home network. CAT6 won't show any benefits until you get into really long cable runs, or possibly extremely high throughput situations, like a database server or something.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> CAT5e is upgraded from the original CAT5, so it's a little different. But both 5e and 6 are capable of 1Gb transfers on a small home network. CAT6 won't show any benefits until you get into really long cable runs, or possibly extremely high throughput situations, like a database server or something.



Right there. And what Better place to find out how it works then a power plant or so forth.. Cat 6 even has their upgrade.. Cat6a.. Or I believe thats the upgrade... Cat 5 would be the same at the distance in a house... no change in speed.. Your right on that Wile E.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 28, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> so just any old cat5/cat6 cable will be fine for router> PC ?


No

Cat5e or Cat6. NOT Cat 5.


----------



## francis511 (May 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> CAT5e is upgraded from the original CAT5, so it's a little different. But both 5e and 6 are capable of 1Gb transfers on a small home network. CAT6 won't show any benefits until you get into really long cable runs, or possibly extremely high throughput situations, like a database server or something.



That`s what someone told me when I was buying cat 6


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

francis511 said:


> That`s what someone told me when I was buying cat 6



I have some CAT6 here too. It all depends on price. Got my CAT6 stuff on sale for cheaper than CAT5e at the time, so why not? Either way, price should dictate what you buy in this category.


----------



## mullered07 (May 28, 2008)

hey thanks for proving it wasnt such a stupid post afterall, ive seen some cheap cat 5e cables and think ill opt for that, btw anyone know what "boots" are ?


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> hey thanks for proving it wasnt such a stupid post afterall, ive seen some cheap cat 5e cables and think ill opt for that, btw anyone know what "boots" are ?


It's just a piece of rubber covering the connector.


----------



## mullered07 (May 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It's just a piece of rubber covering the connector.



well who the hell needs that, it already has the sticky out plastic bit lol thats just being picky


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 28, 2008)

Very important if you are dragging cables through cable runs or intermingled at the patch panel. Why, because those plastic things snap off and then the cable is useless (unreliable) since it wont grip in the socket... requiring a new RJ45 plug to be put on the end.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Very important if you are dragging cables through cable runs or intermingled at the patch panel. Why, because those plastic things snap off and then the cable is useless (unreliable) since it wont grip in the socket... requiring a new RJ45 plug to be put on the end.


But wholly unimportant in most home environments. Besides, all you need is a piece of tape covering the connector to achieve the same goal.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> But wholly unimportant in most home environments. Besides, all you need is a piece of tape covering the connector to achieve the same goal.


LOL. Likewise, when the brakes fail, all you need to do is open the door and put your foot down.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> LOL. Likewise, when the brakes fail, all you need to do is open the door and put your foot down.



Not nearly the same. A piece of electrical tape easily protects the clip when you need to make a cable run, being easily as effective as a boot, trust me, I know from personal experience. A foot, on the other hand, not nearly as effective as brakes at stopping a car, something I also know from personal experience. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 28, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Very important if you are dragging cables through cable runs or intermingled at the patch panel. Why, because those plastic things snap off and then the cable is useless (unreliable) since it wont grip in the socket... requiring a new RJ45 plug to be put on the end.



Those rubber protectors make them stay on. Currently I have a cable with the plastic thingy broken off on this machine. Half the time when I mess with the USB ports on the back the network cable comes out


----------



## Silverel (May 28, 2008)

Dan is high class like that


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 28, 2008)

Get STP and not UTP. I like the EMI immunity.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not nearly the same. A piece of electrical tape easily protects the clip when you need to make a cable run, being easily as effective as a boot, trust me, I know from personal experience. A foot, on the other hand, not nearly as effective as brakes at stopping a car, something I also know from personal experience. lol.


Ah wile, your first comments wasnt clear. It sounded like you were saying the plastic clips werent important in the home environment because you could use sticky tape to hold the cable in the router after they'd snapped off. LOL. Clarity of speech! Get it wrong and everyone ends up holding the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## craigwhiteside (May 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The only thing about Cat5 and Cat 6 is the fact that Cat 5 was the cables that came out when Ethernet was first made... Cat 6 is the next gen of the cables. They are most of the time made with 23 gage wire for better cross talk and data transfer...
> Like Wile E says, Cat Cables are cat cables... I don't see a reason to go with Cat 6 cables.. My father would say its not a need. And he does the networking for power plants... In the time he's used Both cables, he says that he hasn't seen a difference in them. So, go cat5 and you should be good.



ethernet isnt a connector, or cable type. its a protocol standard

and cross talk = bad


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> ethernet isnt a connector, or cable type. its a protocol standard
> 
> and cross talk = bad



I know its not. I'm talking about Cat cables... and Cross talk does = bad! Real bad


----------



## Polaris573 (May 28, 2008)

STP is rather unnecessary in homes where EM is going to be low (Unless you're running near your microwave and over dozens of fluorescent lights). Even in the 300 bed hospital I worked at we used UTP for just about everything.

Get stranded cable as it's cheaper and more flexible.  Hypothetically solid CAT5e offers better performance but it makes awful patch cable and you'll never be able to measure the performance loss on a home network where you only have a few devices.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 28, 2008)

My battery backup is rather large and has caused EMI in the past.


----------



## niko084 (May 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nah, it's all basically the same. Just get whatever CAT5e or CAT6 cable you want.



I wouldn't run cat6 personally its known to break quite easily, cat5e works great and isn't so easy to break.

As far as the cables go, it doesn't matter too much, cable is cable cat5 cat5e etc. are ratings of the cable, I personally buy a spool and make my own cables but when I buy cables pre-made I normally buy Belkin, I just like the ends and they are carried by my distributor.


----------

